# Down to Levo Expert 2019 and Shuttle 2020



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

So it is down to these 2 bikes. Both have different things going for them, I like Pivots suspension system, full carbon frame and its a little cheaper in the XT version. It has a smaller battery than Levo and the motor is the 7000 series and not the 8000 that the more expensive bike has.
The Levo is a nice build and little less enduro than the Pivot, which suits my XC style, great battery and motor and Specialized has been in development of these for years now and when you have an issue it goes through Specialized and not Shimano. Specialized is not a full carbon frame
I don't see a lot of data here on the Pivot bikes having failures and more on Specialized but there are more Specialized out there.
I am torn, the LBS that I buy from is the Pivot dealer and my last 4 bikes I have bought form them.

Both are in my price range, any feedback guys?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I rode both bikes and the Pivot was more fun an had better "funner" geometry, it felt more lively and poppy. The Shimano system is very reliable from my research at least the 8000 is. The 2019 Levo Brose motor is a bit more smooth and torquey and has the better app. Had to go wrong with either. But I would take the Levo motor over the 7000 for sure. Also the Levo needs a bigger battery as its more power hungry than the Shimano. The expert and above comes with the 700 battery,


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Both are good options. Local Bike Shop would be my decider. Heard good thing about the E7000 power deliver.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Can you read?
Why are you considering it.
Are you hoping for a record?
When i read this brand is good they gave me 3 free motors.
First you paid for a motor.
2 ...


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't tried the latest versions of either bike, but tried the prior models of both. Bought the Pivot. Smoother power delivery, much lighter, better suspension, E8000 motor on that one.


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

*Can you form an complete sentence?*



33red said:


> Can you read?
> Why are you considering it.
> Are you hoping for a record?
> When i read this brand is good they gave me 3 free motors.
> ...


I am not really sure what you are stating by saying "can you read"? What message are you attempting to convey?
Also your paragraph is so broken, the value in your message is completely being missed. Thanks for attempting a response though.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

For my style of riding, I enjoy the DH more so I’d personally go with the Pivot. From what I hear the Pivot is no slough on the climbs! 

The new Levo’s are very nice and I’d love to have a 700wh battery, but 99% of my rides are fine with the 504wh battery. The Levo in my opinion would need ASAP upgrade of front fork and rear shock. 

Both are great bikes, can’t go wrong with either choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

vcyclist said:


> I am not really sure what you are stating by saying "can you read"? What message are you attempting to convey?
> Also your paragraph is so broken, the value in your message is completely being missed. Thanks for attempting a response though.


Some say they are at their third motor in their first year. Some say they know 5 owners and each had 1 or more issue. I have no clue why you are considering that company. Did you do a bit of reseach before coming down to those?


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's wrench for you all, I've ridden the levo and it was real nice but too expensive for the first EBike so I went with the Motobecane E8000 and am loving it, went to Carvins Cove yesterday and basically rode all the steep hills they had to offer and was able to climb all of them except for one in ECO mode, the other one was in trail mode mainly due to its length and steepness and lots of rocks. The bike perform great. I barely used two bars on the battery. Best part is that its much cheaper then other known brand and basically that part of the cost.
Sorry OP, just wanted to put 2 pennies in.


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

33red, Which company are you referring to? Specialized or Pivot? and yes and have done a great deal of research, I have ridden the Specialized and will soon ride the Pivot. Keep in mind that Specialized has been selling these bikes in the states since 2016 and in Europe since 2014 and if this is the company you are referring to then perhaps it is because there are a lot more out there than Pivot that has only been selling them for 2 years.


----------



## Ridnw/bear (Jul 11, 2005)

For the money, the Tazer seems like a better option. More travel but still climbs great. Fox Factory suspension front and rear. Top level dropper. E8000 motor. Great wheelset. For $7600 compared to $10,000 for the shuttle. The Tazer is even cheaper than the Pivot with the smaller motor. The Specialized would not be a option for me due to the parts spec.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

vcyclist said:


> 33red, Which company are you referring to? Specialized or Pivot? and yes and have done a great deal of research, I have ridden the Specialized and will soon ride the Pivot. Keep in mind that Specialized has been selling these bikes in the states since 2016 and in Europe since 2014 and if this is the company you are referring to then perhaps it is because there are a lot more out there than Pivot that has only been selling them for 2 years.


After you get ready to buy i can only say buy i enjoy mine daily. We are different and ride in different places so we can be happy riding different bikes.
Happy trails!


----------



## vcyclist (Jan 21, 2004)

However Tazer is 27.5 rear and 29 front, don't care for that combo.


----------



## Ridnw/bear (Jul 11, 2005)

vcyclist said:


> However Tazer is 27.5 rear and 29 front, don't care for that combo.


I'm loving the mixer combo! So much traction while rolling over stuff like only a wagon wheel can do.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Last season i was happy on 29. This season i am happy on 27.5 + on 40 mm rims.
I would like to test such a combo, also 29x2.6.
I think the thin rims are in my past.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I scored my Levo Expert from a dealer for $7400 OTD. I’ve upgraded the fork and converted to di2. It jams. When the new ‘19 models first hit the floor their was some bugs to work out for sure. The current ones are solid. The pivot is a sweet bike also. DW link is cats ass for sure. I went with the Specialized for the whisper quiet motor, long range, great app and tech, and my XL weighs 47# ride ready. Not to mention designed from the stumpjumper new chassis. JMO. Btw, I also own a Focus Jam 2 and that bike is awesome. The E8000 motor is great, but louder for sure.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Gutch
Since you own both motors that assist bikes that I am interested in, do you have an opinion on which has the least internal resistance if you have to pedal with a dead battery?
I feel the newest Brose and battery combination that specialized uses is the "latest and greatest" at the moment.
I wish the Wire Peaks came with the Brose for no other reason than the battery
Thanks
highroad


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Levo seems less resistance to me.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ridnw/bear said:


> I'm loving the mixer combo! So much traction while rolling over stuff like only a wagon wheel can do.


Totally agree with you, Have this setup on my Stumpy for the past 3 years and it's great!
I'm waiting for my 29 wheel to arrive for my Ebike.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

vcyclist said:


> However Tazer is 27.5 rear and 29 front, don't care for that combo.


If you haven't tried this setup, it works amazingly. For the Tazer it's 29" front and 27.5x2.8 plus tire. Gives good roll over and traction galore for climbing! I carried one tube 29" easily fits into the 27.5" tire and I'm sure the 27.5" tube would work in a 29". 
I've seen a lot of people experiment with this setup and keeping it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> If you haven't tried this setup, it works amazingly. For the Tazer it's 29" front and 27.5x2.8 plus tire. Gives good roll over and traction galore for climbing! I carried one tube 29" easily fits into the 27.5" tire and I'm sure the 27.5" tube would work in a 29".
> I've seen a lot of people experiment with this setup and keeping it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my HT i love my 40 mm rims, my rear 27.5x2.8 Maxxis Rekon and would definitively try a 29 for a few days in front or a bike set that way.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have an 18 levo and run a 29 x 3 Innova Transforma on the front and 27.5 x 3 rear. Love this set up for sand and rocks. I did drop the fork to 140 to compensate for the extra height up front. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

JillRide45 said:


> I have an 18 levo and run a 29 x 3 Innova Transforma on the front and 27.5 x 3 rear. Love this set up for sand and rocks. I did drop the fork to 140 to compensate for the extra height up front.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is innovative. I was thinking of 29.6 on 30 mm. How wide is your front rim?


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

33red said:


> That is innovative. I was thinking of 29.6 on 30 mm. How wide is your front rim?


The Innova Transforma is a smallish 29 x 3. I have run it on 30mm id rims, but prefer it on a my 45mm id rims. On a 45mm id rim the Innova Transforma measures 2.9 at the casing. I am about 115 lbs ready to ride so it is really hard for me to lift the front wheel on the Levo, I pretty much just have to give it some power and hope for the best to get up rock ledges.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

JillRide45 said:


> The Innova Transforma is a smallish 29 x 3. I have run it on 30mm id rims, but prefer it on a my 45mm id rims. On a 45mm id rim the Innova Transforma measures 2.9 at the casing. I am about 115 lbs ready to ride so it is really hard for me to lift the front wheel on the Levo, I pretty much just have to give it some power and hope for the best to get up rock ledges.


From memory i think your system has what i call instant power like mine(Yamaha). I am a light rider, realy not strong so a cockpit set to have little weight in front helps. I kind of like to have my head and shoulders high. Being flexible i just put more weight when i need it. Allmost allways on medium assit on trails i learned the assist response so i can use any pedal a bit like a throttle to help me pop up my front. It is a matter of being on the proper gear. When i go do my grocery i practice with sidewalks. First you might just practice on a park and falling on grass is no biggie. My chainstay is a bit longer so i am quite sure you can do that with some practice. Even on a non assit bike leaning backward while pedaling will pop the front up.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

JillRide45 said:


> The Innova Transforma is a smallish 29 x 3. I have run it on 30mm id rims, but prefer it on a my 45mm id rims. On a 45mm id rim the Innova Transforma measures 2.9 at the casing. I am about 115 lbs ready to ride so it is really hard for me to lift the front wheel on the Levo, I pretty much just have to give it some power and hope for the best to get up rock ledges.


 Have you tried a shorter stem? Sometimes that helps.


----------

